# How to fix overcarbed beer?



## Ciderman (7/7/16)

So while i was out for the day on Sunday midday ish a kid turned up the dial on my regulator from 10 psi to 30. I figured out on monday night when it poured foam. I've turned it back and bled each keg a few times a day since. At least a dozen times. Now a few days later and its still pouring foam. Am i doing this right?


----------



## Steve (7/7/16)

Bring the keg out of the fridge. Pull the pressure relief valve and turn it 90 degrees so it stays open. Bring the beer back up to room temp over night so it goes flat. Next day chill it down again and start again.


----------



## Benn (7/7/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk79UYGmAk8
This works very well,


----------



## Grainer (7/7/16)

Degas it


----------



## Ciderman (8/7/16)

That video is logical but my gas disconnect doesnt fit on the beer post


----------



## Mikeyr (8/7/16)

I had too ...._ shake it ...... shake it .... shake it like a Polaroid picture ....._

​Happens to everyone at some stage..... warm it up and shake the keg gently degas until it's "spurts" (leave it!) rinse and repeat a couple of times with resting time in between.

Leaving the bleed open will work but takes longer and risks bugs ...... ants in particular love beer!


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/7/16)

I had this happen to a couple of kegs recently although not from kids messing with the regulator as I don't have any yet... :lol:

What I did was bleed the pressure in the keg completely, hit it with gas for about half a second, then pour a beer. It poured well with little to no foaming. After a while the carbonation level decreased enough to be able to have it back on normal pressure, but it wasn't way over the top fizzy to begin with - just enough too much to make it pour foam until I used that little trick on it. If it happens again I'll be using the same technique.


----------



## Benn (8/7/16)

Ciderman said:


> That video is logical but my gas disconnect doesnt fit on the beer post


I use Pin locks and have to temporarily attach a liquid disconnect to a gas line, little bit of hassle in return for good beer in under 1/2 hour


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/7/16)

Benn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk79UYGmAk8
> This works very well,


Would advise against switching the gas and beer quick connects onto the other posts. There are numerous posts about people doing that and then being unable to remove them.

As for adding more co2 and then pugung, it seems counter-intuitive, but if it works, that's great.

I just purge once a day, or disconnect the gas and pour beers. Eventually it de-gasses.


----------



## barls (8/7/16)

the gas will go on to the beer but not the other way. the beer disconnect gets firmly stuck on there and requires manual persuasion to remove it.
personally i just turn the gas off and open the pressure relief for a little bit.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/7/16)

barls said:


> personally i just turn the gas off and open the pressure relief for a little bit.


I just skull the foam from the first pour and wait for it to settle down to beer.


----------



## opercularia (9/7/16)

I've watched a few of his videos and he usually leaves me scratching my head about something he does. He went to the extra expense of using MFL connections, but doesn't take the extra few seconds to swap the gas connector with the liquid connector for a no risk connection. That was the whole reason I went with MFL connections.


----------



## peteru (9/7/16)

That video was painful to watch. So much crapping on for about 20 seconds worth of content.


----------



## Pogierob (9/7/16)

The Co2 through the beer line does work, I have done it before. I just assumed the larger bubbles of co2 I was pushing in were capturing the co2 already in suspension and dragging it out and up, where you then purge.

When I have discussed this with other brewers some have said the co2 strips hop aroma from the beer, but I have also tried to degas other kegs and it's a lot easier than stuffing around trying to flatten the beer or waiting until the pressure balances with the right amount of carb.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/7/16)

There is a flavour to think about as well. Try taste testing flat soda water. It still tastes like soda water. I'm not sure on how much residual co2 flavour is added when you overcarb, then flatten, then recarb etc. So best practices is prevention basically to learn not to overcarb.
Otherwise I just release all the pressure from the keg maybe give it a wiggle. Let sit for a day or more releasing the pressure each day etc. Only pump a little bit of pressure into that keg just enough to pour slowly.


----------

